
Do You Believe In Magic? - astrec
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2009/07/do-you-believe-in-magic.html
======
lhorie
Maybe it's just me, but whenever something feels like "magic" to me, I just
get this urge to open it apart and find out what is really going on.

------
jcapote
No lie, this was probably one of my favorite articles posted this year,
definitely saving for later...

------
mahmud
After reading that article, I feel like there are some streets in the Bay Area
I wouldn't dare walk at night, lest I get jumped by ruby programmers holding
their glocks side-ways.

